# Underclocking X800s



## pod03 (Nov 30, 2004)

Could those of you with X800 cards tell me if and how low these can be underclocked using ATI Tool. In particular, I am planning to get a Sapphire X800 Pro, unless a different brand or SEs consistently underclock a lot more.

Is it possible to disable X800 pipelines using software? If so is there any decrease in temperatures or energy consumption?

I am interested in saving energy (particularly at idle) and given the difference in energy used at idle between X800 Pro's and XT's I might get an XT to future proof for games but run it on 8 or even 4 pipelines normally, if it actually saves energy. 

Thanks

Mark


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 30, 2004)

deactivating pipelines is not possible AFAIK, at least not without a bios flash / an assumption made by me, you could flash a X800 PRO bios /w 12 pipelines enabled /

if I was you I'd just reduce the clocks of the card...


----------



## a1ka1ine (Nov 30, 2004)

i would have thought that deactivating 4 of the 16 pipes would make no difference to power consumption unless you are gaming


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2004)

pod03 said:
			
		

> Could those of you with X800 cards tell me if and how low these can be underclocked using ATI Tool. In particular, I am planning to get a Sapphire X800 Pro, unless a different brand or SEs consistently underclock a lot more.
> 
> Is it possible to disable X800 pipelines using software? If so is there any decrease in temperatures or energy consumption?
> 
> ...



Interesting question Pod, usually it's how can I enable pipes. The pipes are all BIOS determined. A BIOS editor may are may not enable you to change active pipes. Zealot offers a good alternative by clocking down the card and A1kaline makes another good point by suggesting that the pipes are not active unless you are gaming. I would conclude that the energy saved to a certain extent would not be worth the headache of turn on/off pipes ... go with Zealots suggestion.


----------



## a_non_moose (Nov 30, 2004)

Strange that mine only dropped a degree or so after knocking it down to 400 core/clock and stayed
there even at 350 co/cl.

Humm, strange since it normally idles at 42deg, now at 41deg C, and even after setting fan control
for over 35deg C @ 100%, the temp stays at 40C.

You'd think a lower clock and higher fan speed would cool off the card like a cpu...guess not.


----------



## TheJuice (Dec 1, 2004)

If you buy an X800 XT you MAY be able to reduce the pipelines to 12 by using a pro bios and the gigabyte flash prog but you will not be able to flash to any lower than 12 pipes. With a Pro VIVO you can flash back and forth from 12 to 16, so it may be able to be done with an XT card since they are the same. But this would be pretty pointless because you would have to reinstall the drivers every time. I don't think the extra pipes make any real power consumption or heat dissipation difference unless you are gaming.

My Vmodded Sapphire X800 Pro VIVO @ 16 pipe XT will underclock to 200/200. I have not done any fine testing to determine my lowest rate, I was just going down by 100 and it messed up when I tried 100/100.  When my card is idle I clock it at 400/400 and it does drop a couple degrees from stock 500/500 XT speed. I have not really monitored the temps any lower than that, but 200/200 may drop a few more degrees.


----------



## kayone (Dec 2, 2004)

Whats the point in forking out all that money to underclock.. buy a 9800Pro imo :|


----------



## pod03 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks TheJuice,

I will not bother with disabling pipelines. I will probably go for a Sapphire X800pro VIVO if it will underclock to 200/200. 

Kayone

From http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/ati-vs-nv-power_10.html it seems that the X800 uses less energy than the 9800. This might not be the case if ATI has migrated the process since these figures, but these are the best I have seen.

Mark


----------



## IIDX (Dec 3, 2004)

Just for my own personal curiosity (I'm very curious), why such emphasis on power saving?


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 3, 2004)

Maybe try an undervolt?


----------



## pod03 (Dec 3, 2004)

IIDX

My emphasis on energy saving is because I do environmental policy for a profession so I am using a PC most of the time. I also play games to relax thus the wanting a decent GFX card that will underclock for  use with 'Word', etc. See http://www.silentpcreview.com/article164-page1.html the rest of the PC.

nightelf84  

I would undervolt, particularly if it could be done in software. Any suggestions?

Mark


----------



## kayone (Dec 4, 2004)

Why is it important for you to savre energy?


----------

